# Off i go!



## J-kid (Sep 14, 2003)

Going on vaction won't be back until oct 3.

CYA!


----------



## tshadowchaser (Sep 14, 2003)

enjoy and stay out of trouble


----------



## arnisador (Sep 14, 2003)

Have fun!


----------

